
Lost city of Atlantis, swamped by tsunami, may be found - ssclafani
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/03/12/us-tsunami-atlantis-idUSTRE72B2JR20110312
======
_delirium
Interesting if true, but worth keeping in mind that there are a lot of
Atlantis hypotheses (even assuming it isn't a fictional or amalgamated story),
and this one in particular has been a line of inquiry over the past decade or
so without a lot of consensus as far as I can tell. Wikipedia has some links
to previous proposals of this location:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Location_hypotheses_of_Atlantis...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Location_hypotheses_of_Atlantis#Andalusia)

------
KirinDave
Hasn't it been demonstrated very thoroughly that Atlantis was a hypothetical
city Plato & co. used in their dialogues, and was never meant to be considered
as a physical place?

~~~
mikeleeorg
I thought I read that once before too, but haven't been able to dig up the
source. Do you recall where you heard this from?

------
teilo
Or, more likely, "a" lost city. There are a lot of those, you know. Just
because it's near the Straights of Gibraltar does not make it "Atlantis",
tribute cities or no.

------
adolph
The dunes of the beach there are impressive:

[http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&q=Do%C3%B1a+An...](http://maps.google.com/maps?client=safari&q=Do%C3%B1a+Ana+Park+in+southern+Spain&oe=UTF-8&ie=UTF8&hl=en&t=h&sll=36.819729,-6.458588&sspn=0.419953,0.854874&rq=1&ev=p&split=1&filter=0&radius=28.38&hq=Do%C3%B1a+Ana+Park+in+southern+Spain&hnear=&ll=36.910372,-6.355591&spn=0.419455,0.854874&z=11)

------
starpilot
Ugh, not liking these shallow geewhiz articles of late.

~~~
InclinedPlane
So flag them.

------
Jupe
Some of the video of the Japanese tsunami made me immediately think of
Atlantis. A person seeing such things 4000 years ago may well have described
it as "swolled by the sea".

------
michaelty
I hope Captain Nemo's flag is still there.

